

The first Play Framework Book, at last - sirmak
http://the-play-book.co.uk/

======
netmau5
I've been using Play to develop Sparkmuse. It is far and away my favorite Java
and Scala web framework and I heartily recommend checking it out for anyone
working in those languages. The framework's design works very nicely with
Google App Engine unlike almost every other Java web framework.

disclaimer: No idea about this book, but this is the first time I've seen the
framework mentioned on HN.

~~~
mhd
It's been a while[1][2]…

How's the Scala integration nowadays?

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=898738> [2]:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1870407>

~~~
netmau5
Scala is fully supported in their latest release and I haven't run into any
quirkiness. To me it feels much more natural than using Lift but that is
mostly because there aren't 4 different ways to do the same thing.

------
agentcurry
I'll have to check out the book.. I've been using Play for about 8 months now
- I absolutely love it. After doing enterprise Java work for about 10 years
now, Play puts some fun back into Java web dev.

